# Effect of proton pump inhibitors on serum thyroid-stimulating hormone level in euthyroid patients treated with levothyroxine for hypothyroidism.



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Effect of proton pump inhibitors on serum thyroid-stimulating hormone level in euthyroid patients treated with levothyroxine for hypothyroidism.

Abstract

OBJECTIVE:

To examine retrospectively the effect of proton pump inhibitors (PPIs) on thyrotropin (thyroid-stimulating hormone or TSH) values in patients with hypothyroidism and normal TSH levels receiving levothyroxine (LT4) replacement therapy.

Full abstract here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17669709


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's interesting that they don't specify whether the statistically significant changes were increases or decreases. I suspect maybe they saw both.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

When I had perimyocarditis in 2007/8, I had to take a PPI to protect my stomach from the high doses of ibuprofen I had to take daily, 800 mg four times a day. I noticed it worked against my thyroid medication. And since I had to take the PPI twice a day, I scheduled it four hours after my thyroid medication. Timing was everything.


----------

